# yeux qui suivent la souris??



## vinc'03 (19 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous, 
je suis sous mac os leopard et je me demandais s'il existait un logiciel qui permettait de remettre les yeux qui suivent le mouvement de la souris..je me rappelle qu'il y avait ca sur les premiers macs avec lesquels j'ai grandi..
j'ai cherché sur le net mais pour l'instant sans succes.. je suis sur qu'il y en a qui se rappelle de ca, donc si vous savez ou je peux le trouver, merci d'avance!
vince

edit: j'ai trouvé, pour les nostalgiques: ca a l'air payant mais je l'ai installé sans soucis pour l'instant:

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/i...eur&tq=mac+eyes+follow+the+cursor&sl=fr&tl=en


----------



## pascalformac (20 Octobre 2009)

en gratuit 
tous os 
(mais avec un compte google)
http://www.google.com.sg/ig/adde?hl...ww.google.com/ig/modules/eyes.xml&source=imag


----------



## Arlequin (20 Octobre 2009)

mais mais mais, qui voilou !!!!!

Pascal


----------



## vinc'03 (20 Octobre 2009)

merci pascal, mais ca dure que le temps d'affichage de la page igoogle. ca existe pas un truc comme eyeballs mais version gratuite?


----------



## link.javaux (22 Octobre 2009)

il y a mieux... 

Ta souris peut suivre tes yeux avec iTracker mais ça n'a rien à voir


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2009)

vinc'03 a dit:


> j'ai cherché sur le net mais pour l'instant sans succes.. je suis sur qu'il y en a qui se rappelle de ca, donc si vous savez ou je peux le trouver, merci d'avance!



Et il mangeait le curseur si tu l'approchais trop près c'est ça ? Je me souviens avoir eu une version qui tournait sous OSX, faut que je cherche.


----------



## vinc'03 (22 Octobre 2009)

haha excellent link.javaux! jviens d'essayer ca me fait bien marrer..mais du coup jsuis un peu tendu devant l'ordi^^

@JPTK: euh je me rappelais pas qu'il mangeait le curseur mais c'est pas impossible..si tu trouves, tiens moi au courant!


----------



## pascalformac (22 Octobre 2009)

en gratuit 
chez macupdate
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/7822/maceyesx


----------



## Joachim du Balay (22 Octobre 2009)

vinc'03 a dit:


> edit: j'ai trouvé, pour les nostalgiques: ca a l'air payant mais je l'ai installé sans soucis pour l'instant:
> 
> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/i...eur&tq=mac+eyes+follow+the+cursor&sl=fr&tl=en




tiens, sympa, ce truc... 
réglé au max, et les laisser se balader sur l'écran,
c'est un peu comme avoir un chat sur son bureau (je parle du vrai...), qui jette de temps en temps un oeil, et joue un peu quand le stylo approche de sa patte....


----------



## vinc'03 (23 Octobre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> en gratuit
> chez macupdate
> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/7822/maceyesx



j'arrive pas à l'installer, une fois téléchargé, pas moyen de le dézipper..


----------



## Petira (26 Octobre 2009)

vinc'03 a dit:


> j'arrive pas à l'installer, une fois téléchargé, pas moyen de le dézipper..



moi non plus... c'est un .tgz


----------

